# Trying the inshore thing



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

I have been out a half a dozen time working the mud flats and marsh in east bay and all i have come home with is a few small trout. I have a 20" century CC and can get into about 15" of water no problem...I REALY want to catch some Reds on light gear. What tides, what should i be tossing, what time of day...Any help, any one

Thanks


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Howdy Bill,

Even the most experienced anglers will have a difficult time chasing reds this time of year. The bite really slows for shallow water redswhen the water temp dips to and below 60d!

Add to it the fronts passing thru and it's one challenge after another.

If we get a few days wherewe get some consistent sun, and some warmer nights, the fish will likely seek out those mud flats as the water warms mid-day and doesn't cool as much at night. Tides are important, but you'll have take what you get with the water temp and just be patient. 

Slow the retrieve, &if you're using *gulps and 1/8jigs*and you get what feel like nibbles, dead stick it for a few seconds and let the fish eat. I recently found that technique towork pretty well. There aren't many little baitfish around at these temps, so those nibbles will probably be a lazy old redfish, scoping your bait out!

If you're getting whacked by a bunch of rat reds, stick with it, they're not as wary as the slot reds because they haven't been hooked as much. There's probably a bigger slot fish nearby watching the action and laughing at the little guys! Keep trying till you get'em!

Merry Christmas!<P align=center>


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually the fish tend to school up this time of year and it is much easier to catch them inlarge numbers. You won't catch the scattered fish, but when you find a school there will be lotsmorefish and most of them should eat. I would book a trip with Eric H and let him show you some techniques and where to find the winter reds. Winter is my favorite time to chase shallow water reds. IMO the bite is lots better. Ithasproven to be over the last few weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought your post was very informative bay pirate! I learned more from it then the one that said pm sent. As for redfish advice Im in Destin so my spots would do you no good. I would def use gulp worked slow or a DOA shrimp 1/4 ounce because it forces you to fish slow.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG....

i'll throw my opinion in there... slow your retrieve wayyyy down..... if reel so slow that it takes one minute or so to get your lure back in.

braid helps alot too, the bites will be extremely light and will sometimes feel like dead weight, 10lb braid works wonders.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

BP (I'll call you Jeff because I actually know your name),

You gotta be kidding me right?

Eric sent the dude a PM so as not to seem like he was going against what you were saying. Sounds like a little respect in my book.

You can't really be offended. 

Seriously?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/2/2008)*BP (I'll call you Jeff because I actually know your name),
> 
> You gotta be kidding me right?
> 
> ...


i'm with JoeZ...

BIG GIRLS DON'T CRYYY


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeff,

Friendly wager?

Me and E -- and a bottle of Wild Turkey vs. you and Capt. John.

To make it fair, I won't even fish.:shedevil


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So ... no?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

like i said..... big girls don't cryyyy


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here it goes again! I do however have to agree with Brant this is a great time of year to catch reds, when you catch 1 their are more there. They tend to school up really good especially on dark muddy bottoms to stay warmer. Fish are not real agressive but will eat with the proper approach. I.E. slow bumping a exude/gulp shrimp/ jerk bait with a light jig head or rigged weedless or a slow rolled gold spoon. You might however have to make long casts because they will tend to be in super shallow water and a bit spooky. Now be nice boys.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

OK Chad,

Me and E vs you and George. Same bottle of Turkey and I won't fish.

Does nobody understand that Ijust want to sit on a boat and get drunk? Am I not making that clear enough?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Joe you know that I am in any day unfortunately I am in Houston Texas working and I am cool with the sponge bob rod clause. But can we go to LA it would be worth getting beat to have that much fun. Not admitting defeat because I will fish till the end but I will bring the beer or grey goose!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm in too! But I havent seen my fishing equipment in 7 months! My Spiderman pole has 10# Power Pro on it!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/2/2008)*OK Chad,
> 
> Me and E vs you and George. Same bottle of Turkey and I won't fish.
> 
> Does nobody understand that Ijust want to sit on a boat and get drunk? Am I not making that clear enough?


that's all you did flounder gigging last week...

by the way, Tmass and i are gonna go catch some bonitas at 0700 if you wanna join.... it'll be cold but i'm sure the wild turkey will warm ya up.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *John B. (12/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (12/2/2008)*OK Chad,
> ...




Where at? I'm down. I'm bored.



Chad and George -- whenever, wherever


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

pier. call my when you get up... our fat asses may stop at whataburger on the way. honey butter chick biscuit


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The SpongeBob Rule is in effect!!!

Mine is loaded with 6-pound power pro -- I mean my daughter's is. I wouldn't fish with a kid's toy.

Eric,

Goose, Turkey ... Old Crow, whatever. I'm in.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to join this contest! Am I allowed to catch my fish jigging the Three Mile Bridge, thats where the winners are right now, who cares about seeing their tail???


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

me and phillips against the world.... i'll have to go pick up that 'little mermaid' zebco i saw at wal-mart.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope to hell poor Bill (the guy who asked a simple question) got an answer out of all this.

Bill, 

If I had to catch a slot red -- life depended on it -- right now, tomorrow whenever ..... well, I'd be screwed so nevermind.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:GivenName w:st="on">Bill</st1:GivenName>,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Since we totally derailed your thread and you are really trying to learn! Call me (255-7288), I?ll take you fishing, my boat and my gas! I know ?just a taste? about catching redfish?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:GivenName w:st="on">Chris</st1:GivenName>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (12/2/2008)*?just a taste?


Ha! Go back to B.R.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (12/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Phillips (12/2/2008)*?just a taste?
> ...


bump it up _just a taste!!!_


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Flatspro (12/2/2008)*Oh SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here it goes again! I do however have to agree with Brant this is a great time of year to catch reds, when you catch 1 their are more there. They tend to school up really good especially on dark muddy bottoms to stay warmer. Fish are not real agressive but will eat with the proper approach. I.E. slow bumping a exude/gulp shrimp/ jerk bait with a light jig head or rigged weedless or a slow rolled gold spoon. You might however have to make long casts because they will tend to be in super shallow water and a bit spooky. Now be nice boys.


Hi Chad, Not sure that we disagree on this.......don' think I said you couldn't catch fish this time of year,I think I said it's more challenging. The "mid-day sun over mud bottom" is something I picked up at a seminar a couple of years ago. The guy was a real good fisherman, and is known to wear hot red pants often times.

The methodI suggestedfor the poster, Bill, worked for me last week on a short 2.5/hr trip ramp to ramp, looked like redfish, fought like redfish, *is it a redfish*, here's a pic? 6 slots, 3 shorts!<P align=center>







<P align=center><P align=left>According to reports I read from the FWC, redfish stop eating somewhere around 50d,I think, and start to die off somewhere in the 40d area. So it stands to reason that the bite would slow as temps drop towards 50d.<P align=left>Sorry for the commotion Bill, and happy fishing!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I understand completely what BP is trying to say as well as you other guys, b/c well, ya'll are really trying to say the same thing. BP is just gearing hiswords of experienceto the average everyday fisherman on the forum, like Bill. I have noadvice b/c I suck at fishing whether it's cold or warm. It ain't gonna stop me from trying and it ain't gonna stop me from having adecent boat and nicegear...even if I do look stupid while I'm using it.

The technique becomes a little bit more difficult for the general run of the mill fisherman...someone who only gets out there on occasion. For all you professionals that make a living out of it, sure, it may be muchbetter fishing. I mean, look at what you all are saying - super shallow, super slow, long casts,can't hardly feel the bite - seems to me that type of fishing would be a little difficult for the novice fisherman, that's all that BP is saying.

And, I would like in on the contest as well, but while all you professionals have a fishing contest, us novice fisherman can have a drinking contest. That's something I can give a little advice on.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (12/3/2008)*
> 
> And, I would like in on the contest as well, but while all you professionals have a fishing contest, us novice fisherman can have a drinking contest. That's something I can give a little advice on.




LOL! Warf Rat, let's team up. Yeah they can probably outfish us with their eyes closed, but let's see if they can match us shot for shot! Heck, by the end of the day, we might be outfishing them!

:shedevil


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I think we as inshore anglers may have taking the title away from the peir rats.:doh


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey BPwhy do you removeyour previous post?


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

JOE Z calling you out!!!!!

go to http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic231552-2-1.aspx

and read!

tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------

